# Rockler Slip Knobs



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK OK its Abranet ignorance pay back time !!! tee hee

I actually have some of these nuts and have had them for quite some time.

The are on my Veritas Framing jig ..and you guessed it from Carbatec.










They are also brass and I assume bloody yank thread forms (but what the heck) as they work very well.










How it all screws together

The plastic angle sections have a conventional thread and at 90 Deg a normal hole.

Step 1 Screw the required sections onto all the plastic angles
Step 2 Place the 4 x individual sections around the project and insert the threaded rod into the"other" hole.
Step 3 slide the brass nuts up to the plastic corner angle and align the frame 
Step 4 spin the knurled nuts up to a satisfactory clamping pressure.

Job complete!

You can also get special nuts for your tow ball but I will not expose them here at this time, needless to say they are quite amusing if following a vehicle with a set fitted!

Enjoy… while I go looking for some button nuts


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Humm found them but no stock

Read and weep










Looks like they are only imperial threads too …rats. cannot use them on my LBD wheel making jig!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am not sure what happened with Izzy I saw the prototype and initial release, maybe he sold the patent and they shelved it to "protect" consumers, just like better car batteries!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK because youtube doesnt like me


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> OK OK its Abranet ignorance pay back time !!! tee hee
> .....
> - robscastle


Forget *Abranet*, but its *payback, payback* time…

Why didn't you write a review and save me the hassle of this review and for running around for years not knowing about *button nuts*...
I hear that all the time… *"I've been using them or doing that for years"*... well why the hell didn't they get off their arses and share the information.

When I found out about *button nuts* there was no WEB search hit in Australia at the time… however, if you want to be forgiven for *Abranet*, I'd kill for a source for a single M14 button nut.

I don't think that "local supplier" has had any stock for a looonnnggg time… though recent searches resulting in $40+ (each) price tags, even get me ringing my bank manager and accountant.

Yeah, with Izzy, I was on his special orders (with insignia) list but the delivery got screwed up… I got an apology and a refund, however, I persisted asking about the next production run for about 6 months with no reply… was a bloody big tad pissed as I thought they seemed great even though the gauge might have been limited.

Actually I believe it was one of Izzy's blogs that introduced me to the button nut… probably his quick action clamp… that's where I got the dowel idea.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Looks like they are only imperial threads too …rats. cannot use them on my LBD wheel making jig!
> -robscastle


Yes you can… there is a 5/16" insert, however, that's only documentation as the 8mm config setup (bearings) will accept the 5/16" bolt… you can push your imperial nuts to your total gratification.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, but I also understand only imperial? Than I'm happy about something I never will buy?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK another almost useless piece of kit a vortex/helix cooler


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> OK another almost useless piece of kit a vortex/helix cooler
> 
> - robscastle


How can you say that a *vortex/helix cooler* is useless… it served a purpose of forcing me to search the internet, thereby making more money for my ISP provider.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I wish I could find something like those for the depth stop nuts on my DP. They drive me NUTs when I need to spin them up/down. Worse is they are a pair with a washer in between so they can be threaded together to eliminate backlash, The darn washer always cocks sideways preventing nice spins with a flick of the finger.

For everything else, that's where an impact gun or other motorized device was invented. A portable belt sander can make quick work of spinning a nut down several feet of threaded rod…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I wish I could find something like those for the depth stop nuts on my DP…...
> 
> ..... A portable belt sander can make quick work of spinning a nut down several feet of threaded rod…..
> - splintergroup


Funny you should mention that… actually that's bull********************, it is *NOT* funny. In one of my replies,


> When I found out about *button nuts* there was no WEB search hit in Australia at the time… however, if you want to be forgiven for *Abranet*, I d kill for a source for a single *M14 button nut*.
> - LittleBlackDuck


The above plea to *rc* was on behalf of my DP,








which came supplied with a *M14 threaded rod* with what is definitely *not a M14 button nut*... when it reaches the depth the button nut has the tendency to jump threads… reminds me of the old vinyls.
I still use a standard nut to lock the button nut, but at least I only have to spin 1 nut.

I was also pissed with the spinning of the nut on my old DP and had a friend of mine make up this knurled knob,








I still had to spin, but a spin would move the nut a significant distance due to its weight.

Nevertheless depending on the gauge of the threaded rod on your DP, you could probably get one the right size in imperial… it would be worth the shekels for ease of use.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not a gnarly knurl, but they be knurled










That pesky washer in between is needed to keep the fool nuts from vibrating loose, but the process to increase the depth is to back off the top nut, get the fingernail under the washer to pop it loose and hold it up from the bottom nut, back off the bottom nut.

One would think the washer would slide up as the lower nut is raised, but noooo!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I wish I could find something like those for the depth stop nuts on my DP…...
> 
> ..... A portable belt sander can make quick work of spinning a nut down several feet of threaded rod…..
> - splintergroup
> ...


I have a button nut on my Steel City press that works solidly. Hope that makes you feel a little better that at least somebody out there has one. I also have a handful of those brass speed nuts that I use for my go bar deck. They certainly are handy and speed things up for height changes.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I have a button nut on my Steel City press that works solidly. Hope that makes you feel a little better that at least somebody out there has one. I also have a handful of those brass speed nuts that I use for my go bar deck. They certainly are handy and speed things up for height changes.
> 
> - Foghorn


Thanks for the support *Foggy*... I think its a case of convenience or being burried with $100 bills lining my coffin… I choose convenience (and never die).

The buttons are expensive, however, can be used for quick release jigs… I've seen many shop made quick release, however, I'd hate to cost them if one puts a stop watch on time.
The speed knobs are must on threaded rods, its just a shame that the heavies gauge is 3/8" and yet to be metricised.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I have a button nut on my Steel City press that works solidly. Hope that makes you feel a little better that at least somebody out there has one. I also have a handful of those brass speed nuts that I use for my go bar deck. They certainly are handy and speed things up for height changes.
> 
> - Foghorn
> 
> ...


We're bithreadual here so can get metric or imperial very easily.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> That pesky washer in between….
> - splintergroup


Thanks for the heads up *splinter*. I have one of those combos on my small DP,








couldn't be bothered analysing why it was pesky… kept writing it off as a byproduct of cheap vino.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> We re bithreadual here so can get metric or imperial very easily.
> - Foghorn


*Bi* or not, I don't think the *LGBT* have worked out how to put a metric rod into an imperial hole yet.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Pick up the search for these every once in a while. Powermatic's drill press for woodworkers has a quick knob, as does the Bosch I've had for about a decade and a half.

Buddy gave me a clamp for the drill press that's way different. It's like they drilled and tapped the hole for the threaded shaft, then cut the top half of it off. As such, the threaded shaft and handle just lift up and you move the mobile part of the clamp to where you want and set it down. Once tightened, whatever is in there is going nowhere.

Anyway, a couple good leads. Might be perfect for my new log sled.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Just a glamour shot for you Ducky as I like to show off my button nuts. I can't recall if i mentioned how well this nut works. I strongly resisted replying to your last comment as it likely would have gotten me a time out!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... show off my button nuts…
> - Foghorn


Damn *Foggy*, I'm 








with envy.

I won't show you my nuts but I will show my dangler to the floor. I've just polished of a 4L cask of cheap vino and am primed up for a pissing contest.

I bet you havent got a foot operated 









*ON/OFF* switch on the floor… just for the records, I'm not bragging *its* a foot long and operates a switch!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm tempted to drag out Big Bruno but he's packed away pretty well right now. That's of course what I call my 16 lb (7.26 kilo) sledge hammer with a carbon steel head and extended exotic hardwood handle. If things just aren't working, then out comes the bigger hammer! This 17 year old Killebeggan is pretty darned good too and of course, floats on the vino.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I m tempted to drag out Big Bruno…
> - Foghorn


*"E"* for effort, however, all I have to do is drink 1 two many vinos and say something wrong and *SWMBO* gets unleashed… no pissant *big sledge* can match her venom and ferocity…


----------

